# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Havermout doet je gezond gewicht verliezen

## FRANCOIS580

*Wie zo vlug mogelijk zijn meest ideale streefgewicht wil bereiken, moet in de eerste plaats op zijn/haar voeding letten. Een gezonde, gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding staat centraal bij ieder gezond en doeltreffend dieet. Het succes van zo'n gezond dieet staat of valt met het ontbijt. Velen gaan 's morgens met een lege maag de deur uit. Fout, want een gezond en stevig ontbijt geeft je extra energie. En zij die toch vlug een ontbijt nemen, kiezen dikwijls voor muesli, zowel jong als oud. Over het effect van muesli op je gezondheid is men nochtans niet eensgezind. Een goedkoop én erg gezond alternatief is ongetwijfeld havermout. Havermout biedt je vele gezondheidsvoordelen en helpt je zelfs méér dan één handje om overtollige kilo's definitief overboord te gooien. Wat maakt van havermout uiteindelijk zo'n gezondmaker?* 


*(Francois580)*


Steeds meer landgenoten eten havermout, en ze hebben overschot van gelijk. Men geraakt dan ook stilaan maar zeker overtuigd van de positieve gezondheidseffecten van dit vezelrijk voedingsmiddel. Havermout houdt je in conditie én op je streefgewicht, en is ook nog eens gezond voor je hart.


*Havermout is puur natuur*


Havermout, dat is puur natuur, vol vitaminen, mineralen en vooral heel veel vezels. Het wordt gewonnen uit zuivere haver, die eerst wordt gewassen, gepeld en verhit. Daarna wordt alles op maat geknipt, gestoomd en plat gewalst. Havermout wordt meestal gebruikt als ontbijt, maar het kan even goed ook in hartige gerechten verwerkt worden als havermoutpap, en in allerlei koekjes en in ontbijtgranen. Als we het gezondheidseffect van havermout onder de loupe nemen, dan moet het 'moderne' muesli daar zéker de duimen voor leggen.


*Vezelrijk en uitstekend oplosbaar*


Havermout is vezelrijk en heeft daarbij nog eens het belangrijke voordeel dat het goed oplosbaar is. Daardoor wordt havermout erg langzaam verteerd. Dat geeft je vlug een langdurig verzadigingsgevoel, van groot belang voor een succesvol dieet. Een groot verzadigingsgevoel betekent dat je sowieso minder zal eten, en dat je hongergevoel veel langer weg blijft. Op die manier krijg je niet té veel caloriën naar binnen. Dat is gezond afvallen! 

*Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com*

----------


## sietske763

klopt helemaal, ik eet sinds een aantal weken bijna alleen maar havermout(met zoetstof) en val heel langzaam af.....ik ben het gaan eten omdat ik het zo lekker vind en merkte dus wat later dat ik steeds wat gewichtverlies had, zelfs als ik een dag ""zondig"" kom ik niet aan.

----------


## jolanda27

Nou dan moet ik misschien ook maar eens een poging gaan wagen. En brinta dan, zou dat ook net zo goed zijn?  :Embarrassment: 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

@jolanda,
heb ook wel een x tijden brinta gegeten, maar viel toen niets af.
maar dat is mijn ervaring, miss dat anderen wel afvallen van brinta.

----------


## Karin63

Mijn man en onze dochter eten iedere dag havermout. Ben er zelf niet zo een liefhebber van. Hmm, vandaar dat zij hun goed figuur behouden.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

@karin,
de kant en klare havermout in de koeling vind ik ook niet lekker, dus ik maak/kook het zelf met vlokken en magere melk.

----------


## Wendy

Heerlijk die havermout. Op dit moment eet ik dat niet meer, omdat ik daar 's ochtends niet de tijd voor heb. In het weekeinde wil ik het nog wel eens klaarmaken als het echt koud is buiten. Dat ik ervan afviel was me nog niet opgevallen.

----------


## swingmoeke

ik eet iedere ochtend 2 soeplepels havermout 
maar ik val echt niet af hoe komt dit?

----------


## fitvandaag

Hoewel havermout prima is met mate, zijn het toch vooral koolhydraten in het algemeen die de grootste factor zijn voor gewichttoename. Om af te vallen zijn voldoende proteine en ruim groente eten de beste wijze. 
Proteine wordt slecht omgezet in vet verteerd traag, is dus maagvullend en het kost ongeveer 30% van de energie die het bevat om verwerkt te worden door ons lijf.

----------


## swingmoeke

bedankt zal het zeker aandachtig doorlezen

----------


## sietske763

eet nog steeds havermout, iedere ochtend, het bevat wel KH, maar wel de goede!!!
zie koolhydraten-index op internet.
het is 1 van de beste starts.....een ontbijt moet ook goed beginnen, met een langdurige verzadiging.
hierboven heb ik ook over havermout getypt.
lijn nu ook nog en de havermout werkt nog steeds!!

----------


## sietske763

> Hoewel havermout prima is met mate, zijn het toch vooral koolhydraten in het algemeen die de grootste factor zijn voor gewichttoename. Om af te vallen zijn voldoende proteine en ruim groente eten de beste wijze. 
> Proteine wordt slecht omgezet in vet verteerd traag, is dus maagvullend en het kost ongeveer 30% van de energie die het bevat om verwerkt te worden door ons lijf.


even googelen op goede en slechte koolhydraten (www koolhydraten index)
en dan zie je dat jouw antwoord niet helemaal klopt.....

----------


## fitvandaag

> even googelen op goede en slechte koolhydraten (www koolhydraten index)
> en dan zie je dat jouw antwoord niet helemaal klopt.....


Nee het klopt wel, wat als goed wordt beschouwd is toch niet goed. Koolhydraten verteren ook in complexe vorm toch veel sneller dan proteine. En het kost ook weinig energie.
Dus weinig werk voor je lijf en je maag is redelijk snel weer leeg. 

Ons hele eetpatroon klopt niet, de mens is niet gemaakt om veel koolhydraten te eten. dat doen we pas heel recent en de gevolgen zien we overal om ons heen.

----------


## christel1

@fitvandaag, 

Wat mag je dan nog eigenlijk eten als zogezegd alles slecht is ? Ben je zo'n proteïne freak die alles uit doosjes of uit blikjes haalt en denkt dat dat gezonder is dan gewone voeding ? 
Vroeger, heel veel vroeger aten de mensen bijna niks anders dan havermoutpap en die waren zeker niet dik. Toen ik klein was aten we ofwel soep voor de maaltijd, ofwel havermoutpap en we zijn ook groot geworden. 

Ik kook nog volgens "grootmoederskeuken", alle dagen komt er eten op tafel, verse groenten, aardappelen of rijst of pasta of couscous en vlees recht van de beenhouwer. En er is bij mij thuis niemand te vinden met "overgewicht" of "ondergewicht", iedereen heeft een normale lichaamsbouw voor zijn grootte. 

De mensen beginnen een hekel te krijgen aan al de kookprogramma's op tv, de ene dag mag je dit niet eten, de andere dag is het dan weer wel gezond en ga maar verder zo. 
Voor de ene dokter moet je koffie drinken, van de andere mag je dan weer niet, het loopt de spuigaten uit. 

Zet dan eens iets bij "gezonde recepten" van wat jij een gezond maal vindt voor 's morgens, 's middags en 's avonds.

----------


## fitvandaag

Ik eet niets uit potjes en blikjes, maar juist gewoon voedsel, veel groente, wat fruit, ruim vlees, wat vis, mgere zuivel.
Dagelijks olijfolie.

Heel vroeger... Havermout bestaat pas zeer kort, de men is een jager verzamelaar geweest, graan aten we niet.
En we waren actief, nu doen we steeds minder, zitten veel en eten heel veel kookhydraten, en worden dus vetter en ongezonder in een snel tempo.

Ik ken jou niet, dus ik zeg niks over je persoonlijk, met mate kan alles.

Op mijn site www.fitvandaag.com heb ik mijn visie op deze discussie geschreven, omgaan met overvloed heet het. 

Als jullie allemaal op een goed gewicht zijn dan eten julllie waarschijnlijk prima.

Daar moet ik dan weer wel bij aantekenen, dat veel mensen niet meer weten wt een gezong uiterlijk is.
Als je tegenwoordig als volwassene geen buik hebt val je op....






> @fitvandaag, 
> 
> Wat mag je dan nog eigenlijk eten als zogezegd alles slecht is ? Ben je zo'n proteïne freak die alles uit doosjes of uit blikjes haalt en denkt dat dat gezonder is dan gewone voeding ? 
> Vroeger, heel veel vroeger aten de mensen bijna niks anders dan havermoutpap en die waren zeker niet dik. Toen ik klein was aten we ofwel soep voor de maaltijd, ofwel havermoutpap en we zijn ook groot geworden. 
> 
> Ik kook nog volgens "grootmoederskeuken", alle dagen komt er eten op tafel, verse groenten, aardappelen of rijst of pasta of couscous en vlees recht van de beenhouwer. En er is bij mij thuis niemand te vinden met "overgewicht" of "ondergewicht", iedereen heeft een normale lichaamsbouw voor zijn grootte. 
> 
> De mensen beginnen een hekel te krijgen aan al de kookprogramma's op tv, de ene dag mag je dit niet eten, de andere dag is het dan weer wel gezond en ga maar verder zo. 
> Voor de ene dokter moet je koffie drinken, van de andere mag je dan weer niet, het loopt de spuigaten uit. 
> ...

----------


## sietske763

@fit,,,,,
sorry, maar weer ben ik het niet eens ,et je,
jij zegt dat met havermout je maag snel weer leeg is...
havermout is een langame KH en toevallig eet ik het iedere dag en heb dus helemaal niet snel een lege maag....ik vraag me af of je wel weet hoe havermout ""voelt"" in je maag.
Je moet daarna echt je maaltijden in de gaten houden, juist omdat je van havermout geen honger gevoel hebt.
je kan echt een hele dag doorkomen met 2 borden...
(dat doe ik dus niet...maar het KAN makkelijk!

----------


## sietske763

ik heb even je link bekeken (mag dit van de moderators) want jullie verkopen heel veel eiwitpoeder....net zoals je daar zoveel sites van hebt....
en tja.....als je voor eiwit reclame maakt....dan zijn natuurlijk de KH slecht.

----------


## fitvandaag

> ik heb even je link bekeken (mag dit van de moderators) want jullie verkopen heel veel eiwitpoeder....net zoals je daar zoveel sites van hebt....
> en tja.....als je voor eiwit reclame maakt....dan zijn natuurlijk de KH slecht.



Als je iets opent kun je het ook gewoon lezen...

Alle info is gewoon vrij, sommige mensen gebruiken proteine supplementen, voor iemand niet aan krachsport doet volstrekt onnodig, in de artikeln zul je nergens aanbevelingen vinden voor zulke dingen.

Zoals ik al zei en hier herhaal, lezen is blijkbaar moeilijk, natuurlijke eiwirijke voeding met veel groente en gezonde vetten is wat ik aanbeveel, met argumenten. Ik verkoop niets, maar geef gratis info.

Reclame is van google, het staat een ieder vrij om daar wel of niet op te reageren

----------


## sietske763

het topic gaat over havermout en gewicht verliezen (aub ook goed lezen)
en mijn antwoord is, zoals boven, al enkele malen uit gelegd, moet het blijkbaar een paar x doen omdat jij dit topic verandert naar eiwitten,
iedere morgen eet ik havermout en val dus af of heb een hele lange verzadiging.

dus het artikel over havermout, daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens!

----------


## fitvandaag

> het topic gaat over havermout en gewicht verliezen (aub ook goed lezen)
> en mijn antwoord is, zoals boven, al enkele malen uit gelegd, moet het blijkbaar een paar x doen omdat jij dit topic verandert naar eiwitten,
> iedere morgen eet ik havermout en val dus af of heb een hele lange verzadiging.
> 
> dus het artikel over havermout, daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens!


Hartstikke mooi, ik eet geen of weinig havermout en val niet af. De reden is dat ik niet hoef af te vallen omdat mijn eetpatroon dat nooit heeft veroorzaakt.

In de ochtend havermout is natuurlijk prima, ik raad je alleen aan om verder onderzoek te doen naar de effecten van koolhydraten, vetten en proteines. En als je dat doet zul je ontdekken dat koolhydraten zeker in combinatie met foute vetten de oorzaak zijn de huidige overgewichts epedemie in de westerse wereld. Uiteraard in combinatie met een gebrek aan natuurlijk bewegen.

Terug nasr havermout, ik hoop voor je dat je toch ook andere dingen eet, want een gevarieerd eetpatroon is noodzakelijk, wondervoedsel dat j slank houdt bestaat niet.

Succes met je dieet!

----------

